# SOLVED KMTTG v2.4p doesn't display Playing List



## WacoJohn (Sep 11, 2013)

machine 1 and 2 ... no problem. Machine 3:




> > Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Living Room ...


16 SHOWS, 85 GB USED, 0 GB FREE
NPL job completed: 0:00:04
---DONE--- job=playlist tivo=Living Room

but Play List says "No Content in table."

Has worked properly in the past. All three machines using copies of the same kmttg_v2.4p folder.
Machine 1 and 2 W10 Pro. Machine 3 W10 Home. SFC /scannow, DISM, etc run. No problems there. Help is appreciated in advance.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

WacoJohn said:


> machine 1 and 2 ... no problem. Machine 3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe try the latest version of kmttg? This solved a problem for somebody else in another thread last month. 2.5a-1 is working fine for me on my win10 Home and Pro and Win11 Home machines with my Bolt and Roamio. Your problem is different than the one in that thread, but worth a shot?








SOLVED KMTTG 2.4p with Tivo Edge


Was working perfectly. Now, getting: Refreshing encoding profiles > Getting Now Playing List via RPC from Living Room ... RemoteInit - (IP=192.---.1.--, port=----): Connection refused: connect [java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method)...




www.tivocommunity.com












Release v2.5a-l · lart2150/kmttg


changed updater code to look at github instead of sourceforge




github.com


----------



## WacoJohn (Sep 11, 2013)

justen_m said:


> Maybe try the latest version of kmttg? This solved a problem for somebody else in another thread last month. 2.5a-1 is working fine for me on my win10 Home and Pro and Win11 Home machines with my Bolt and Roamio. Your problem is different than the one in that thread, but worth a shot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind reply. Not sure where to get the latest (22.5a-1). I believe mine is a machine problem because 2 other machines work fine ... and even the problem machine worked fine until lately. Thing is, don't know where to start troubleshooting that kind of problem so I posted here. Any tip on obtaining the newer version? Thank you again.

EDIT: Should have mentioned I have a Tivo Edge.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

WacoJohn said:


> Thank you for the kind reply. Not sure where to get the latest (22.5a-1). I believe mine is a machine problem because 2 other machines work fine ... and even the problem machine worked fine until lately. Thing is, don't know where to start troubleshooting that kind of problem so I posted here. Any tip on obtaining the newer version? Thank you again.
> 
> EDIT: Should have mentioned I have a Tivo Edge.


The second link in my post above is where to get the new version. Here it is again, wrapped in url flags so the forum software doesn't "expand" it.

https://github.com/lart2150/kmttg/releases/tag/v2.5a-l


I figured you had an Edge, as you posted to the TiVo Edge forum. The first link I posted above is a link to a thread about the Edge. Here that is again.
https://www.tivocommunity.com/threads/solved-kmttg-2-4p-with-tivo-edge.588739/#post-12568155
].

As for your specific issue, I haven't seen it. Strange that the same kmttg software works on two machines but not a third. With other software, I have seen difference between Win10 Home and Pro, but never with kmttg. I assume you've reboot everything (PCs, TiVo, router), but doesn't hurt to mention it even though it's not likely the problem either.

You can try posting in the main kmttg thread, too.








New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption...


Your login/pw are in the config and should be remove, if you are publicizing it. 🤦‍♂️ thanks. I've replaced the zip on github and changed my tivo password.




www.tivocommunity.com





Or you could try an alternative program. Easy to install.


pyTivo Desktop



Again, not addressing how to fix your problem, but possible workarounds. Sorry, all I've got.


----------



## WacoJohn (Sep 11, 2013)

You have been very gracious and helpful. I tried 2.5a-1 on problem machine. No fix. I agree it is so strange 2 machines work and 1 doesn't. I think It is going to be very tough solving this.

pyTivo Desktop I have never tried. Will certainly keep it in mind. Thank you immensely. Will leave this post open in case someone else has some ideas. I am not counting on it though.

EDIT: Still looking grim. Both versions of KMTTG have the same failure (only on one machine). *pyTivo* Desktop (to the extent I have figured out how to use it) DOES work. Would be nice if I could get it to output .mp4 ... but I will work with it.

Looks like problem machine 3 has a systemic problem. May have to start with a new installation of W10 Home ... which seems like swatting a fly with a Howitzer. On that note, will keep this thread open. Maybe someone has a clue what could be wrong. I don't have any other known problems with the machine.


----------



## WacoJohn (Sep 11, 2013)

WacoJohn said:


> You have been very gracious and helpful. I tried 2.5a-1 on problem machine. No fix. I agree it is so strange 2 machines work and 1 doesn't. I think It is going to be very tough solving this.
> 
> pyTivo Desktop I have never tried. Will certainly keep it in mind. Thank you immensely. Will leave this post open in case someone else has some ideas. I am not counting on it though.





WacoJohn said:


> You have been very gracious and helpful. I tried 2.5a-1 on problem machine. No fix. I agree it is so strange 2 machines work and 1 doesn't. I think It is going to be very tough solving this.
> 
> pyTivo Desktop I have never tried. Will certainly keep it in mind. Thank you immensely. Will leave this post open in case someone else has some ideas. I am not counting on it though.
> 
> ...


Fixed!! Restored a full backup from 6/3/22 and *2.4p is working as it should.*


----------

